# Cannot connect radio



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just installed BAMF Remix 1.8.6 and cannot seem to connect to anything other than Wi-Fi.

I have tried installing both MR2 and MR2.5 from bootloader and it still doesn't work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I dunno I'm running Skyraider Zeus Preview and have been fine for almost a week but ever since last night can't connect. Sometimes I have bars, but no 3G then sometimes bars cut out too. Can't get calls either way.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

J0HNQ229 said:


> I just installed BAMF Remix 1.8.6 and cannot seem to connect to anything other than Wi-Fi.
> 
> I have tried installing both MR2 and MR2.5 from bootloader and it still doesn't work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did you wipe data/cache/davlik?


----------

